# 2012 SOCOM Fact Book



## CDG (Jan 21, 2012)

Just saw this and thought it was pretty cool. It does refer to all SOF guys as "Operators" (p.38) though. 

http://www.socom.mil/News/Documents/USSOCOM_Fact_Book_2012.pdf


----------



## Boon (Jan 22, 2012)

CDG said:


> It does refer to all SOF guys as "Operators" (p.38) though.


 
My god, do you know what have you just done......lol


----------



## CDG (Jan 22, 2012)

Boon said:


> My god, do you know what have you just done......lol


 
Lol..... Hey, your high command released the book. I am just a lowly messenger of Eris.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah... well it also lists "enablers" under "operators," (p. 41) do we really want to go there?  ;)


----------



## goon175 (Jan 22, 2012)

According to this, SF is officialy sharing their mission with MARSOC?


----------

